
Amazon Game Studios lays off employees during E3 - doppp
https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-game-studios-lays-off-employees-during-e3/
======
christefano
Keeping it classy, Amazon. I think the only story here is the weird timing
that this coincides with E3.

At least employees have 60 days to find another department within the company.

